# Sulfer/Egg smell from lav faucet



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been told it's possibly a bacteria growing in the spout or supply lines. Any insight or help you guys?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Give us an intro, I have an answer


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll second that Plumb-A-Holic. Click into the introductions area and tell us about yourself. It's kinda the way all of us "shake hands" and introduce ourselves. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Too bad it wasn't bacon and eggs instead of sulfer and egg. They gotta work on that. Yea I have an answer too!!!! Isa easy easy one.....I wanna get to know you tho before we start talkin sulfer and eggs......what kinda plumber do you think I am? I have self respect!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

n intro right here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

would be nice.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes give us an intro.

Thanks


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No intro, no info


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumb-A-Holic said:


> I've been told it's possibly a bacteria growing in the spout or supply lines. Any insight or help you guys?


 Did you remember to flush?


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

*My bad*

Sorry about no intro fellas,I'm green here. I'll try to find the Intro section on here and knock it out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's from the hot side it's most likely from the anode in the water heater.

If you get it on both sides you may just have a sewer gas infiltration.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Replacing the magnesium anode in the water heater with an aluminum anode usually takes care of the problem. The odor is sulfur reducing bacteria.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sometimes aluminum won't work though. In that case you go with zinc/tin/alum alloy. If that don't work, sell a tankless or a marathon.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumb-A-Holic said:


> I've been told it's possibly a bacteria growing in the spout or supply lines. Any insight or help you guys?


 Is the water chlorinated? Long periods of no use? Hot water temps below 138?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/0319.html


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

In addition, a plastic supply tube or a plastic faucet can grow bacteria, but it only stinks when you first turn it on. It'll be interesting to see what happens with the new faucets that have all-plastic waterways.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll try the anode replacement first,and go from there if necessary.


----------

